# Ben Ainslie



## LizzieJ (5 August 2012)

Wow, just wow! Bet the Dane regrets making him angry now   

Shame Iain Percy missed out on gold but silver still damn good


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

My claim to fame is that my brothers used to sail against ben!!

Very well done xx


----------



## LizzieJ (5 August 2012)

A friend of mine used to sail with him too


----------



## Freddie19 (5 August 2012)

LizzieJ said:



			Wow, just wow! Bet the Dane regrets making him angry now   

Shame Iain Percy missed out on gold but silver still damn good 

Click to expand...

so true.............


----------



## teapot (5 August 2012)

'He made me angry' I think has been one of the best quotes so far


----------



## LizzieJ (5 August 2012)

He made me angry, he will regret that...

Hilarious, just as well he won really!


----------



## Stilldreamin' (5 August 2012)

Did he get the gold then?


----------



## armchair_rider (5 August 2012)

Yes he did. Congratulations to Ben, a British olympic legend


----------



## Stilldreamin' (5 August 2012)

Yippee nice one Ben! Awesome. Team GB on a Goldrush!


----------

